# New Arrival - Alba Hyper Tech



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Quite happy with this new arrival. Alba are part of the Seiko group and use Seiko movements. This dates from 1994 and apparently has sat in its tin for most of it's life - borne out by the condition. Not sure if they were marketed outside Japan, this one was purchased in Tokyo.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

It's "Back to the Future"! Very cool 'retro-impression of the future' type of watch. Reminds me of the nineties, when we all thought that, by 2010, we'd have flying cars. :grin:

IMHO, the watch would look even cooler on a bracelet.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

The Alba Hypertech series and other ones were JDM, as far as I know. I had one and really liked it, just as good as the G Shocks IMO. I installed a NOS Frogman yellow strap on mine..


----------

